# Can you install car seats in limos?



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

My sister is getting married on Saturday and we (the bridal party) are traveling to the venue in a limo. My daughter, the flower girl, will be here at the house getting ready with us, and then theoretically traveling there with us... but we're going in a limo.

I know the most accurate thing to do would be to get my sister to call the limo place, or get their number so I can call, but I was just sitting here wondering what I'm going to do with DD in the limo.

Anyone know?


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

If the seat on which you are installing the child restraint faces the front of the car, and it has a seatbelt, I don't see why not.


----------



## NightShiftMom (Aug 7, 2008)

not the same AT ALL...but I have had to install seats in Funeral limos...they wanted them only in the very last row where there was a LATCH connection. I would assume that a regular limo would have the same in the back row.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, it would just be in the very back row, not the side facing seats.


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

I have, in the back row.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I have in the back row, didn't have any issues at all.


----------

